# Home Made Tomato Sauce



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Made my first batch of tomato sauce Saturday, mmmmmmm!

Since last years tomato crop was not very good we've been out of home made sauce since about Christmas -- this years crop (so far) has been great.
I think this is the earliest I've ever made sauce -- just a small batch, but we're back to home made now!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi! I have a flat of organic beefsteak tomatoes that I bought, but they don't have much flavor because I am guessing that they were picked green. I'm not sure what to do with them but need to do something today because the skins are starting to pucker. Would this be a good thing to do with them or do you need more flavorful tomatoes? Thanks!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Bajiay it's worth a try. You are cooking them down anyhow so the flavor would be concentrated. And depending on the recipe adding spices too.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Monutain Micks Spicy Tomato Sauce Â© Mick Blake Baree Queensland Australia. 

This sauce can be used on hamburgers, steak sandwiches, meatloaf, hot dogs, etc.

Ingredients
4 quarts tomatoes, peeled and diced 
2 Green Apples peeled and diced
1 1/2 cups green peppers, diced 
2 cups onions, diced 
1 Â½ cups white vinegar
1 Â½ cups sugar
Â½ tablespoon salt
1Â½ teaspoon Cayene pepper
1Â½ teaspoon Hot Chilli pepper
1Â½ teaspoon Hot Paprika pepper
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 tablespoon celery powder 
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground allspice 

Directions

Combine all ingredients and bring to a boil. Simmer until as thick as wanted will take from1 to 2 hours. Stir frequently to prevent sticking and remove scum from the top and discard. Pour boiling hot into hot jars leaving 2.5cm space top let cool before capping and them you can process in boiling water bath for 15 minutes. Let cook in water.


Please enjoy MM


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Mick, I have a silly question, do you mean a green apple like Granny Smith or green like not ripe yet?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi CC

There is no such thing as a silly question:hammer: the only silly question is the one you don't ask:sob:. Yes Granny Smith are what I talking about:kiss:. MM




cc said:


> Mick, I have a silly question, do you mean a green apple like Granny Smith or green like not ripe yet?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Mick-----
Is this sauce comparable to catsup?

Do you have a separate sauce recipe that is more like a sauce used for chili?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Tallpines;5218112

Yes It's much nicer than plain catup and spicier. 

Here is one of my chilli sauce recipes you can interchange the type of chilli and or fruit for example I make a Jalapeno, pear & Lime sauce, I also make a Cayene pepper, Apricot & lemon sauce.

Mountain Mickâs
Habanero Chilli, Apple & Plum sauce
Â© Mick Blake, Baree, Mount Morgan

Here is one for you, now I make this one and sell it there are nutters out there that just love it. This is a parts recipe you can change the fruit for any fruit.

Take your habanero peppers{one of the hottest pepper in the world} deseed 3/4 of them, ruff chop them, now you need twice the weight of fruit as peppers I like to used apple or plum or a combo of the two fruits. deseed apples and plums but leave skim on as this add to pectin, warp up apple cores in muscling now to combined weight of Chilliâs & fruit add the same weight of sugar {I use dark brown as I get it free}, Combine sugar and chilli & fruits in stainless steel pot and let sit over night at least 12 hours. Now add 1/2 teaspoon of salt per 2.2Lbs of total weight, so for 5Lbs of Chill/fruit & 5Lbs of sugar you would add about 2 and a 1/4 teaspoons of salt. now if you are after a runny sauce add more water about half of the quantity of mix, Now cook on high heat until boiling than turn down and simmer in very low heat for 1 & 1/2 hours to 2 hours at this point in time take out and discard the apple cores in the muscling bag., then use a stab blender of food blender to whiz up put back on heat and simmer for 30 minute more. Then bottle and store. you an add more latter if you need just make sure you cook the water in for at least 30 minutes if you add more in, But you must warn people that this sauce can burn, I also make one on mangoes, and one with Tomatoes & onions.

I sell lots of this stuff. You can replace the Habanero chilli for, Jalapenos chilli for a milder heat.



tallpines said:


> Mick-----
> Is this sauce comparable to catsup?
> 
> Do you have a separate sauce recipe that is more like a sauce used for chili?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi Tallpines;5218112
> 
> Yes It's much nicer than plain catup and spicier.
> 
> ...


Almost makes my mouth burn just reading the recipe!

Thank you!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You don't have any added vinegar ?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Lucy

The salt & sugar are the preserver in this one, that way not vinegar as this Chilli sauce is hot & sweet a little salty but no tartness from the vinegar. MM 



Lucy said:


> You don't have any added vinegar ?


----------

